# Durban Sands contact



## Bernie8245 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know who to send an email to at Durban Sands for paying levies? In the past I have used Verinial@clubleisure.co.za but last year I sent one to her and received a reply from Angelique@firstresorts.co.za. So I tried to send an email to Angelique today to bay the balance due on my 2010 week and it came back as undeliverable. I just sent an email to Verinia but was wondering if there is a new contact.
    TIA,
     Bernie


----------



## martyap (Jan 13, 2010)

Try angeliqueh@firstresorts.co.za

Marty


----------



## Dunk (Jan 14, 2010)

*Free Durban Sands week*

Does anyone want a free Durban Sands week. Your usage will begin in 2011.
1 bedroom, week 16.
If interested, please send me a private message.
Thanks


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jan 14, 2010)

martyap said:


> Try angeliqueh@firstresorts.co.za
> 
> Marty



Marty,
   I got a response from Angelique today even though I sent it to Verinia's email address. I did leave off the h on her email address. That's why it came back as undeliverable. That's the second year in a row Angelique has gotten  back to me right away. It usually took longer with Verinia.
Thanks,
Bernie


----------

